# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  20 minutos publica un video explicando como doblar cucharas

## sertxos83

me acabo de quedar flipado,me meto en la pagina del 20 minutos y me encuentro con este articulo

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/2339...ller/cucharas/

me parece vergonzoso,yo he mandado un mail al periodico pidiendo que por favor retiren el articulo


saludos

----------


## slydini

el video esta puesto en el foro de mentalismo

cerrar uno de los dos post para no repetir

----------


## DrkHrs

Pues Slydini ha puesto ese enlace hace un rato y, francamente, el video es de James Randi y no me parece tan mal. No se trata de ir contra los magos, sino contra farsantes como Uri Geller. De todas formas, por razones que no os importan, a Uri Geller le tengo bastante atravesado, así que en cualquier asunto en el que aparezca su nombre no voy a ser imparcial.
Por otra parte la labor de Randi me parece bastante encomiable.

----------


## rifaj

Sin comentarios.
Un tio al qual le pillo por saber "el truco" de doblar cucharas. -.-
Como se puede ser tan... tan?

----------


## Dow

qué más dá que le mandemos emails a 20minutos? está colgado en youtube, ellos no lo pueden quitar... y la noticia dice que ni Uri lo ha conseguido

----------


## Mr.Mind

Ademas eso lo hicieron magos de todo el mundo cuando salio uri geller, en el video magos como tu sale que Jose Luis Ballesteros dio una conferencia de magia en su dia desmintiendo los poderes de Geller. (si no recuerdo mal...)

----------


## letang

¿Algún matemático en la sala? ¿Podría calcular un algoritmo que calculase cada cuántos días surge una propuesta de eliminar vídeos de Youtube o información de otras páginas web?

Creo que x tendería a un número menor de 5 xD

Estamos en la inquisición, pero a la inversa, los magos quemando en las hogueras a otros magos.

Probablemente mucha de la gente que se queja no sabe que el señor que sale en el vídeo, James Randi, es mago también.

----------


## luthipiero

Ese video es un trozo de un documental que vi hace unos años,en el cual este "buen" hombre se dedicaba a desenmascarar a adivinos y hechiceros por todo el mundo,a una vidente le llevo una fotos de un hombre (que segun el era un familiar suyo)para que le dijera lo que pudiese sobre el.La vidente le conto maravillas del supuesto familiar,cuando termino desvelo que las fotos eran de un asesino en serie americano.en ese documental tambien hizo un experimento,hizo una carta astral a todos los almnos de una universidad que previamente le habian dado la fecha y hora de nacimiento.Se la entrego a cada alumno para que la leyese y despues pregunto si habia acertado mucho,todos dijeron que si,entonces pidio que intercambiaran los papeles para descubrir que entodas las cartas astrales ponia lo mismo.

P.D. este "buen" hombre decia que le gustaba la magia,lo que no le gustaba eran los farsantes.

un saludo .... o dos

----------


## rifaj

Si quieren desmantelar a farsantes que lo hagan, pero y los mentalistas que doblan cucharas que culpa tienen?

----------


## letang

¿Culpa? ¿Quién los ha culpado?
Quizá te refieras a verse perjudicados...
Pregúntale a algún mentalista que doble cucharas en su show cuántos espectadores se han levantado en medio del espectáculo diciendo "yo sé cómo dobla usted la cuchara".
Verás que a ninguno le ha sucedido.
Y es más, si sucediera, sería tan fácil como decirle "salga usted al escenario para que lo vea de cerca" y hacerle el doblamietno de la cuchara ahí, te aseguro que un buen mentalista sería capaz de hacerlo y el espectador quedaría totalmente "Owned".

Hay magos que se quedan impresionados por cómo dobla las cucharas Pablo Segóbriga, conocen las técnicas, pero ven como se dobla la cuchara mágicamente y no se lo explican.

En fin, si queréis marear un poco más la perdiz seguid, pero la pobre ya está curada de espantos   :Wink:   La han mareado tanto que ya aguanta lo que le echen.   :Wink:

----------


## rifaj

> ¿Culpa? ¿Quién los ha culpado?
> Quizá te refieras a verse perjudicados...
> Pregúntale a algún mentalista que doble cucharas en su show cuántos espectadores se han levantado en medio del espectáculo diciendo "yo sé cómo dobla usted la cuchara".
> Verás que a ninguno le ha sucedido.
> Y es más, si sucediera, sería tan fácil como decirle "salga usted al escenario para que lo vea de cerca" y hacerle el doblamietno de la cuchara ahí, te aseguro que un buen mentalista sería capaz de hacerlo y el espectador quedaría totalmente "Owned".
> 
> Hay magos que se quedan impresionados por cómo dobla las cucharas Pablo Segóbriga, conocen las técnicas, pero ven como se dobla la cuchara mágicamente y no se lo explican.
> 
> En fin, si queréis marear un poco más la perdiz seguid, pero la pobre ya está curada de espantos    La han mareado tanto que ya aguanta lo que le echen.


Lol, me he expresado mal, queria decir que qué culpa tienen los mentalistas de que alguien publique un articulo referente a como doblar cucharas.

----------


## Chema78

Estaba leyendo el post y me preguntaba (dado que no conozco la trayectoria de Geller mas allá de su aparición en directísimo) si realmente el tenía la intención de hacer mágia o de presentarse como una persona con poderes psiquicos reales, vamos como Aramís Fuster   :Lol:  
Pero ver el enlace debajo de la noticia en 20 minutos ya me lo ha dicho to!

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1694.../SADAM/GELLER/


Esto es muy fuerte!!

----------


## Mr Poza

Letang Pim Pam se dice algoritmo, un logaritmo es otra cosa:P:P:P

Muy curioso el video. Muchas gracias por colgarlo.

----------


## shark

ahora dice que con sus poderes puede curar el cancer asi que.....

----------


## ignoto

Yo puedo curar la estupidez con pases mágicos.

Los doy con la punta de una bota en cierto lugar que sólo yo me sé.

Al décimotercero o se curó la estupidez o ya no es un problema el estúpido.

Yo también tengo poderes.

----------


## letang

> Letang Pim Pam se dice algoritmo, un logaritmo es otra cosa:P:P:P


¿Logaritmo? ¿Quién ha puesto logartimo?  :roll:  :roll: 

Ah, lo de que pone "editado" es porque puse una tilde que me faltaba  :roll:  :roll: jejeje

----------


## cuenk

Lo fuerte es que hace poco vi una entrevista a J.M. Iñigo en la que le preguntaron que había sido de Uri Geller y respondió una barbaridad(digo barbaridad porque parecía creérselo), decía que la última vez que habló con él trabajaba para una empresa petrolera ganando una millonada encontrando pozos de petroleo con sus "poderes mentales" y que se había comprado un pueblo entero en E.E.U.U. para él y todos sus amigos y familiares...   :Lol:

----------


## Chema78

JAJAJAJAJA

Yo tambien oí a Iñigo diciendo que se ganaba la vida encontrando petroleo para una petrolera!!
Pero lo de comprarse un pueblo en USA no lo había oido!! jajaja
Vaya geta!!

Seguro que el tio tiene un 906 ahi en Israel!!! jajaja

La verdad es que puestos a elegir prefiero a Paco Porras.

----------


## Kirk

Ese video es parte de un programa muy viejo... y si mal no recuerdo fue presentado en Discovery Channel...

----------


## anacrin

al margen de que este personaje sea o no sea un fraude, creo que lo que realmente tiene merito, es como a podido vivir toda su vida de un solo efecto y resultar que no lo conseguia de la manera que el decia o cuestionaba.
Creo que J.M. Iñigo a escasos centimetros pudo comprobar dicho fraude y durante años fue muy impactante, lo que sucedia en las manos de dicho personaje

----------


## shark

Porque la gente en general es muy burra , y cualquier tio con jeta embauca a los 5000 millones de de retardados que hay pastando por el mundo.

Cualquier dia con los conocimientos que tengo de cartomagia voy a cambiar la bicycle por una de tarot y me voy a hacer de oro ....a todos los pardillos-as que creen en el tarot les voy a sacar todos los dineros  8-)

----------


## rafa cama

A mi el video me parece buenísimo, y desde luego de lo más positivo. Acabar con los farsantes y estafadores debe estar antes que nada.

Saludines.

----------


## Jorlando

Lo sorprendente es que uno hace un juego sencillo de magia, sea del tipo que sea, y todo el mundo te da la lata con "anda, ¿cómo has hecho eso?, venga, dímelo." En cambio sale un fantoche, cuyo repertorio es limitadísimo, y cuya credibilidad ha sido puesta en entredicho muchas veces, y nadie parece dudar. Jo, tío, menudos poderes tiene el tío éste. Pa mí que es de la Patrulla X, por lo menos. Y yo, hago lo mismo, y mejor (y eso que soy bastante mediocre, tirando a malo), y parecen ofendidos porque no les digo cómo lo hago.

----------


## soyo4

> Cualquier dia con los conocimientos que tengo de cartomagia voy a cambiar la bicycle por una de tarot y me voy a hacer de oro ....a todos los pardillos-as que creen en el tarot les voy a sacar todos los dineros  8-)


Uala (siento salirme un poco del tema), pero si que tienes toda la razon, te imaginas que el vidente transforma las cartas por "poder mistico". Dios, muy buena idea, si alguien quiere conseguir dinero, y bien montado, se haria uno de oro. 
La verdad que es una buena idea  :117: 

Lastima que yo no tenga conocimientos cartomagicos (y casi de nada), y que ademas soy un tio honrado, que si no.....

----------


## Zen

Ya lo dije en otro post en el que salió el tema este. Lo que me parece "gordo" es que Iñigo, al cual yo consideraba un buen profesional, a dia de hoy continue afirmando rotundamente en todas las entrevistas en las que se le pregunta sobre Geller, que Uri Geller tenía poderes reales.... ¡y parece convencido, el tio! ¿Realmente lo creera? o es que su ego no le permite reconocer su error de antaño?..  :roll: 
(y que conste que Iñigo a mi no me cae mal)

----------


## Mago Aranda

bueno hay que reconocer que el señor Ury geller se lo ha montado muy bien..
              el señor iñigo cree realmente que uri tiene poderes y asi miles y millones de personas..
por lo que el señor ury geller es un gran actor interpretando su personaje ..el de hacer creer
que tiene poderes sobrenaturales. tengo un amigo que es aficionado al ilusionismo.y un dia me dijo que uri geller tenia poderes reales.no quise llevarle la contraria .solo le dije ah si pues sera el unico.porque yo no conozco a nadie.

no soy partidario de que con un juego de ilusionismo se haga creer a la gente que uno tiene poderes sobrenaturales..esos tiempos ya pasaron

----------


## Sembei

> ...        el señor iñigo cree realmente que uri tiene poderes y asi miles y millones de personas..
> por lo que el señor ury geller es un gran actor interpretando su personaje ..el de hacer creer
> que tiene poderes sobrenaturales. tengo un amigo que es aficionado al ilusionismo.y un dia me dijo que uri geller tenia poderes reales.no quise llevarle la contraria .solo le dije ah si pues sera el unico.porque yo no conozco a nadie.
> 
> no soy partidario de que con un juego de ilusionismo se haga creer a la gente que uno tiene poderes sobrenaturales..esos tiempos ya pasaron



Estoy de acuerdo. 

Últimamente me estoy planteando qué debo hacer cuando alguien me hace un comentario de ese tipo. 

Realmente me revienta que esos poderes salgan del contexto de las actuaciones. He visto algún foro de mentalismo (mayormente de profanos) y ví que esas creencias llevan a otras del mismo tipo (llámese auras, energías, curanderos, o lo que sea). Y eso me pareció triste, porque siempre hay gente dispuesta a aprovecharse de esas creencias.

Pero por otra parte, yo en su día también creía que Uri Geller tenía poderes reales, y no creo que me afectase mucho. Debía ser parte de esos  5000 millones de de retardados que hay pastando por el mundo que dice shark. 

Además, yo mismo exploto esas creencias en algunas presentaciones de juegos. 

Por eso, cuando alguien (especialmente alguien de tu entorno/familia/gente que aprecias) te hace un comentario de ese tipo ¿Que haces? ¿Les dices lo que sabes y les quitas ilusión? ¿no les dices nada?

----------


## eldavy

> Por eso, cuando alguien (especialmente alguien de tu entorno/familia/gente que aprecias) te hace un comentario de ese tipo ¿Que haces? ¿Les dices lo que sabes y les quitas ilusión? ¿no les dices nada?


Hombre, en ese caso no es trascendente el que crean que el tipo tiene poderes... ahora, si va diciendo que puede curar el cáncer, como parece ser que ha dicho, es ya algo muy grave que no se debe permitir.

----------


## MagoJ

Antes que todo os digo que estoy de acuerdo con todos los comentarios dichos por vosotros. Pienso como vosotros y a los farsantes que engañan a los pobres ingnorantes que les quemen en la hogera!!!!! pero pongo otra cuestión en el asador para que opineis sobre el tema.... voy ha hacer de testigo del diablo ¿vale?...

- el mentalismo es el arte de la magia que juega con lo oculto, los poderes mentales, lo desconocido, los espíritus, los miedos ocultos, las sensaciones desconocidas, el hipnotismo, la telemetría, la psicocinesis, etc etc... un buen mentalista debe de hacer creer que existe un rescicio de posibilidad de que él domine esas artes... (recordar cuando sus comienzos Antony Blake... yo era un niño y creía en sus poderes cuando escribía un número en una libreta y luego lo decía un espectador por ejemplo). Y aunque está de moda la frasecitas finales para cerrar espectáculos de mentalistmo del tipo "todo a sido fruto de su imaginación, no lo pienses... no tiene sentido", etc, etc... en todos los espectáculos se deja claro que existe una posibilidad de que el mentalista tenga algún tipo de poder.... porque si no existiese esa posibilidad el espectáculo perdería toda su esencia mística y misteriosa. Sería un mero preguntarnos cómo nos engaña este tipo diciéndo que puede leer mi pensamiento, o que curioso cómo mueve un lápiz ¿cómo lo hará porque el lápiz no lo mueve con la mente?... me entendéis por donde voy :Confused: ?

- Pues si Uri Geller ha conseguido que, después de tantos y tantos años, todabía halla millones de personas que crean en sus "poderes"... me pregunto... ¿No es una máquina el tio? ¿es o no es un buen mentalista?
Dejando al lado sus negocios y libros paralelos (que de esos de "desarrolle sus poderes mentales" ha escrito hasta Anthony Blake, y no hablemos de Pablo segóbriga con sus consultorios entre otros)...

OJO VUELVO A REPETIR QUE YO OPINO COMO TODOS VOSOTROS EN LO ANTEIORMENTE ESCRITO SOBRE LOS FARSANTES Y LOS QUE VIVEN DEL ENGAÑO, ESTO ES DARLE UNA VUELTA A LA TUERCA Y PONERME EN EL LADO DEL DIABLO EHHH :Confused: ? NO ME VALLAIS A CRUCIFICAR AHORA A MI

Espero vuestras opiniones

----------


## marox

no entiendo, le algo y me contradigo...los quemamos o no?xD

pues esta mal eso de los poderes...pero.....
y si los tiene?

yo tengo el poder de apretar el boton "Enviar" y envio este post
jojo

----------


## KOTKIN

No afecta a nadie para mal creeerse esas cosas (¿o si?). Uri Geller es un buen mago.

Randy es un personaje bueno, pero no veo bien lo de esta noticia.

----------

